# Silver Rush



## Timebandit (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey Guys and Gals. This is the pen i made yesterday when 3 members of IAP joined me in my "Pen Studio" to watch me make a pen. I am really happy wth the way i turned out. At first i wasnt sure how great the material would look after finished, but i think it turned out fabulous. This is Silver Rush acrylic with a #6 Meisternib.

All Comments Welcome

Thanks For Looking

Justin


----------



## el_d (Nov 6, 2011)

That really did come out sweet Justin......

Thanks.


----------



## JF36 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have the same problem as Roy I can't chose a favorite and when I do you come out with something that tops it. I am amazed with your work.


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 6, 2011)

Now that one is nice.


----------



## EarlD (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks great.  Wish I could have been there.


----------



## kenspens (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice justin  i am gonna add kitless to my repatiour one of these days!! prolly this winter when it is 20 below zero !! lol
 ken brown
kenspens


----------



## boxerman (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet pen.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 6, 2011)

Ooh la la!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 6, 2011)

Another keeper for sure!!!


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Guys!! But i guess this one isnt as cool as i thought it was, only 8 people like it, so i guess i will just have to toss it:biggrin:


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 8, 2011)

toss it my way.


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 8, 2011)

nsfr1206 said:


> toss it my way.



Well my arm aint what it used to be, so im not sure if i can throw all the way to Alabama anymore:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Nov 8, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> Thanks Guys!! But i guess this one isnt as cool as i thought it was, only 8 people like it, so i guess i will just have to toss it:biggrin:


Make that 9 :biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Nov 8, 2011)

I will be happy to throw it away at my house Justin. I will even send you postage for it.


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 8, 2011)

I love it.  You had an audience of three while you made this?  How hard is it to score tickets to be in the audience?  Can you use credit card points to scores tickets to be in the audience at the pen making studio?  Do you give out grab bags like oprah?


----------



## JDennis (Nov 8, 2011)

Junction is only 130 miles west, can you throw it that far?  By the way, I'll buy lunch if I can come to the next demo.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds like more than just me wants to come.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 8, 2011)

Course I am 670 odd miles away. Be a long trip. Why don't you move to Houston? Got family closer to there.


----------



## JF36 (Nov 8, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> i will just have to toss it:biggrin:



Don't toss it send it to me it will have a better home then the scrap pile.:biggrin:


----------



## burgerman (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll chime in.   That is one beautiful pen!   It was especially nice to get to see a somewhat dull blank transformed into that exquisite writing instrument in a matter of 
a few hours in your shop.   It was quite a treat to see it transformed.  Thanks again for the demo.  You made it look easy, but I know it's not.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## CaptG (Nov 8, 2011)

Outstanding work Justin.  Put me on the list to toss it to


----------



## bitshird (Nov 8, 2011)

Justin, It's a nice pen, but I have to say that the ones from a few days ago looked nicer to me, but then again, I'm half blind in one eye and can't see well out the other. The material is nice, but the shape doesn't click my switch like your empire series, But if you are dead set on tossing it out, (I'll send you my address):biggrin: I wish I was closer, I'd pay to watch.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 8, 2011)

I think his first groupie should be the one to get any scrap pile stuff he is getting rid of.  I'm just saying.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll be second groupie. Since you think it's a second rate pen I'll take it.


----------



## renowb (Nov 8, 2011)

I like it! Hey, Justin,  I'm just here in Spring, TX, not too far to toss!


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 9, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> I love it.  You had an audience of three while you made this?  How hard is it to score tickets to be in the audience?  Can you use credit card points to scores tickets to be in the audience at the pen making studio?  Do you give out grab bags like oprah?



Yes i did....for now tickets are on hold, but they may become available at a later date. And there could a grab bag, it would have pen blanks in it of course.



burgerman said:


> I'll chime in.   That is one beautiful pen!   It was especially nice to get to see a somewhat dull blank transformed into that exquisite writing instrument in a matter of
> a few hours in your shop.   It was quite a treat to see it transformed.  Thanks again for the demo.  You made it look easy, but I know it's not.  Keep up the good work!



Thanks Frank!!! It was fun having you over and teaching you some new tricks.



bitshird said:


> Justin, It's a nice pen, but I have to say that the ones from a few days ago looked nicer to me, but then again, I'm half blind in one eye and can't see well out the other. The material is nice, but the shape doesn't click my switch like your empire series, But if you are dead set on tossing it out, (I'll send you my address):biggrin: I wish I was closer, I'd pay to watch.



Thanks Ken!! I cant win them all.... But i will take that:biggrin:



firewhatfire said:


> I think his first groupie should be the one to get any scrap pile stuff he is getting rid of.  I'm just saying.



LOL!! We shall see...


----------



## Rounder (Nov 9, 2011)

I do think this guy should get first choice to the trash pens. After all, I was involved in helping create this pen madman weather he wants to admit it or not!!!


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 12, 2011)

Well i went out and gave it a toss..........I barely made it to the end of my street..........and i live in a cul de sac so my arm just aint what it used to be.  Its out in the street, so everyone can head this way and fight over the scrapes..........sorry Dad, no feeebies


----------



## wizard (Nov 17, 2011)

Justin, I can't leave you alone or off the site for more than a week or two and you are back making life complicated for people who are trying to pick a favorite from one of your rapidly expanding inventory of  pens. Shame on you :wink::biggrin::biggrin:.  Needless to say, stunning pen !!!! Regards, Doc


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 18, 2011)

LOL! Thanks Doc!! I really like the way this one came out! Very cool material.



wizard said:


> Justin, I can't leave you alone or off the site for more than a week or two and you are back making life complicated for people who are trying to pick a favorite from one of your rapidly expanding inventory of  pens. Shame on you :wink::biggrin::biggrin:.  Needless to say, stunning pen !!!! Regards, Doc


----------



## PenPal (Nov 18, 2011)

Justin,

Appreciated your recent communication.

Grey on Grey with swirls then soft lines separating the swirls, why not point the top and bottom as well. I see you followed that swirl shape on the bottom to frame the detail, some times I make coves etc to delve into bark inclusions etc.

Because the fatter top houses the recessed Silver clip this neatly framed the clip, gave it a housing and a proper home.

Very sturdy nib denoting strength when exposed, often opened pens need a shape such as your nib rather than the smaller restricted shape ones, looks also broadish line producing my favourite.

The black housing for the pen completes a picture of neat pen to go.

In all things there are three the pen in this instance you designed, the pen you made and the pen you wished you made, unsettling as this can be by your own admittance every one is a building block in the tapestry of life. Personally demonstrating can be distraction even though very social, got caught following someone on a lathe had left it in reverse, never had a wood lathe reversed before and made a goose of myself trying to drill the blank.

Now for all of us I will start a new trend I will send you a blank or two if you will use timber so as to turn away the clamouring for your stuff, really like to share with you not take.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 8, 2012)

pwhay said:


> Justin,
> 
> Appreciated your recent communication.
> 
> ...



Thanks Peter!! Again, i always love reading your posts!!! Very eloquent!!


----------

